# Winch



## Seawolf (Jan 30, 2013)

Has anyone ever seen a pto operated winch for a farmall cub? Or a 6 volt one,need to do some select tree cutting. Thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Seawolf.. I have never seen one but maybe one of the other members will be able to lend some help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Does your tractor have a three point hitch? Not sounding like it does.....


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I haven't seen/heard of setup..Farmall Cub maybe little frame for setup


----------

